# Couple of projects.



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey folks! Here's a new stick and a practice burn bowl.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

would like to see the finish you use on the burn bowl

nice knob stick


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks! I think I'm just going to scrape out the char and seal it with beeswax.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice looking stick,never though about burning a bowl out.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good looking Knob Stick will dress up very well, like the "burning " method, did you stick a grill over the top with a steak on to not waste the heat?


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Good idea! I did fry up some sausages afterwards!


----------



## BigDaddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice bowl project... i did that to make a spoon one time... you cqn use a long tube to heat the coals in a certain area... hope you post some pics when it is done!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I actually wanted to do a spoon first but I figured I should start on something I couldn't mess up to bad!


----------

